

What Comes After the Information Age? - dpapathanasiou
http://radar.oreilly.com/archives/2007/09/what_comes_afte.html

======
dood
This is pretty useless without a definition of the term 'information age' and
the notion of 'value'.

The only way this could be more vauge and lacking in meaning is if it was the
wikipedia article on the Information Age:
[<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Information_age>]

~~~
donna
I agree, from my read, his 'information age' refers to laying out the
communication shell, to have the ability to share documentation, which i
consider just the beginning.

